# Trail of Blood



## cupotea (Mar 5, 2004)

Are there any good written rebuttals of the Trail of Blood?


----------



## Fernando (Mar 6, 2004)

*one place*

Try Sam Hughey's site:
Reformed Reader


----------



## dswatts (Mar 6, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, the site you offered is by no means a rebuttal, but in agreement with 'landmarkism'.

This is something that as a Baptist I have wished to see something definitive on as well.

I've never seen a point by point critique, just general, dismissive articles, etc...

Grace, 
Dwayne


----------



## PastorJoe (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a discussion on a Baptist Board with book suggestions...

Baptist Board: Trail of Blood Discussion


----------



## cupotea (Mar 6, 2004)

What is the URL to Baptist Board?

I've been thinking of writing my own rebuttal. Perhaps [i:f9eca50389]Trail of Mud[/i:f9eca50389] would be an appropriate title. uzzled:


----------



## PastorJoe (Mar 6, 2004)

Click the link in the post above &quot;Baptist Board: Trail of Blood Discussion&quot;


----------



## Fernando (Mar 6, 2004)

*rebuttal*

It will require some searching, but Sam's site does include documents supporting and refuting the &quot;Trail of Blood&quot; approach.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks, Joe. I didn't realize it was a link.


----------



## PastorJoe (Mar 7, 2004)

I should have made it bold or something. There are some sharp guys on that thread. I was surprised.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 8, 2004)

Dr. James McGoldrick, a Presbyterian and former history professor at Ceaderville College has written a book (not over-long actually) in which he critiques the Trail of Blood theory at length from a historian's perspective. Dr. McGoldrick is now retired but teaches regularly at Greenville Seminary. I can find out the title of his book and where you might be able to secure a copy if you like.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes, Contra, I would very much appreciate knowing the title.

Thanks


----------



## kceaster (Mar 9, 2004)

Some of these guys scare me. What is so important about keeping oneself out of the Protestant Reformation? Especially if one is a Calvinist?

As far as I am concerned, I would throw away the whole lot if their soteriology was suspect.

So they baptized. Does that mean that they knew the doctrines of grace?

I have known family that I am ashamed of. I would not claim them merely because they baptized infants.

Wow!

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 11, 2004)

*Book Title & Publisher*

The title of Dr. McGoldrick's book is Baptist Successionism, the publisher is Scarecrow Press (a division, he thinks, of University Press of America--he was not sure if he quoted that last part right when we spoke--but its not that important). 

It is possible that the book is available through Greenville Seminary bookstore (they may have a few copies on hand--again, he wasn't sure). It is almost certainly available through Amazon.com or your local bookseller.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

